# Is Nytol safe to use in pregnancy?



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi
I'm newly pregnant   and haven't been sleeping well.  I've got some Nytol at home and would love to take half a tablet of one a night so that I can have a good nights sleep but am worried.
What do you think?
Thanks
AC


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

OMG!!!! Fabulous news AC  So pleased to hear you are pregnant again   


As to the Nytol it is a sedative antihistamine (works just like Piriton) It isn't licensed in pregnancy and I'd advise to avoid unless it is prescribed on a risk benefit basis by GP. Try some sleep hygiene measures to see if this helps at all? Although I'm afraid sleeplessness comes with the pregnancy as you know   


Maz x


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks so much Maz.  Hopefully the sleeplessness will wear off once I get used to the idea xx


----------

